# Daisy and Rosie's baby pictures :)



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

First up is Rosie's baby buckling , named Jack 
Unfortunately the only sweater I had that fit him was pink. But he didn't mind at all  He said it takes a real man to wear pink , lol. There is something about those little ears , they make me melt  Im so in love with him


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well Jack is handsome....even in pink


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What a beautiful buckling! I love his colors and I must agree: those ears are absolutely adoreable  . Are you gonna keep him?
And btw, pink looks good on him lol


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Whoa! He looks like he's strutting around like, "I know, I'm a gorgeous hunk." lol!!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

oh, so cute! and yes, it takes a real man to wear pink!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Next up is Daisy bucklings  Named Blaze and Lou 
Blaze has the white face and Lou has the patch of white on his forehead.
I thought I had more pictures , but apparently I don't , so I will gladly take more tomorrow of the little squirts for ya  
Rosie is half Nubian and half LaMancha , so hence the ears on Jack 
At least there is no way of getting confused about who is who , lol.
Look at those legs on Jack ! He certainly hit the ground running , lol.

The two bigger babies are Dasha's , no names yet  But I call them all my little angels , lol. I can tell you that Dasha's doeling is a sassy little girl !
She walks around like she's all that , lol. She acts all tough until she looses sight of her momma or brother , then she will cry like nobodys business , lol.
Dasha will always come running when she cries and answers her , she is such a great momma  Ive been blessed beyond belief with all these beautiful little babies . No regrets , I am counting my blessings and waiting for my nest doe to kid , who is due in June. Then , possibly my Pebbles is pregnant . After that , I will have to rethink what I want to do with my herd. This journey has been life changing to say the least. But , in the end , I love my goats even more.

I thought i would add a few of the baby lambs that were born not too long ago.
I can't believe how big they have gotten !! We have banded their tails , and they should be "falling off" any day now. I thought that the sheep paddock would be a great place for a Easter egg hunt  Could you imagine someones kid finding one of the tails and going up to Mom and saying , looky what I found mommy :-o No , I'm kidding , but I thought it would be a funny thought :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

A few more


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

They're all so adoreable, and yes the lambs do look big! Good job with the all the babies


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone  I would love to keep Jack ! We are thinking about it.
He has such a personality about him . He will come right up to you and let you pet him , no fear , no hesitation , and he loves to cuddle  Im sure he shares his dad Archie's personality and friendly ways  Archie is one proud papa !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Laura they all look amazing!! I love love LOVE them all!! I think I need to come visit and snuggle them  hehe! Those ears are just darling!  
And oh yes, I was looking at the pictures before I read everything and Dasha's girl is quite the sassy little thing! :lol:

And my goodness! Look at those lambs! They sure grew!! :O BIG babies!

And ROFL at the tails and egg hunt :ROFL: :slapfloor: your too funny!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You better come visit one day soon  
:slapfloor: could you imagine ?! Mommy , what's this ? :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

They are all so cute! I love the pic of the kids sleeping in a pile.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> You better come visit one day soon
> 
> :slapfloor: could you imagine ?! Mommy , what's this ? :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


I know! I have to  we will figure something out! 

:ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol: HAHAHA!!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

beautiful babies! Laura, not sure how, but all your kids seem to look so leggy!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Ni  I don't know either , maybe its all the pine they eat 
They all have legs up to there , lol. Maybe I should start a goat racing team , lol. Even the lamb ram Moses was born with thoroughbred legs , lol. Amazing how Ivy and him are about the same size now ! Moses has the brown patch over his withers , just like his ancestors


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I think you have quite the lucrative business there Laura - goat racing. I can foresee this catching like wildfire!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> I think you have quite the lucrative business there Laura - goat racing. I can foresee this catching like wildfire!


You never know :laugh::thumb:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

alikat72 said:


> They are all so cute! I love the pic of the kids sleeping in a pile.


I love that one too  They are so funny when they do that , lol


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

I love the pink sweater!!!!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow what beauties!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

HorsePrerace said:


> I love the pink sweater!!!!


Its was much nicer with the little white pom poms I cut off , lol. Jack put the breaks on when I first showed him it , he made me promise to cut them off before I put it on him :lol:


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

So cute. Are those calf hutches or water tanks that you have for houses? I have been wanting to do that too.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

erikrarn said:


> So cute. Are those calf hutches or water tanks that you have for houses? I have been wanting to do that too.


Thank you  Yes , they are calf huts. They are AWESOME ! Definitely get them , I can't say anything bad about them. This winter was crazy and they held up nicely. The goats love them , very warm in the cold weather and cool in the summer heat. The vents on top work great . I highly recommend them 
I would never leave my goats in them if I didn't trust these huts. My bucks stayed in theirs all winter , never a problem , ever.


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Great looking set of kids! So many great markings! Congratulations. Glad to hear that he drew the line at the pom-poms! :-D


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)




----------

